# Portuguese Slingshots from Quercusuber



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Colombo Harbour​​
Friendship between me and Quercusuber began in 1505 when his great-great-grandfather Dom Lourenço de Almeida arrived to Colombo harbor. In short, we have very long history bewteen Sri Lanka and Portugal. Even we still using many Protugese words with local language.

​





Colombo Harbour recent pic​
Some of fascinating monuments built in Portuguese time







Galle Fort built in 1588​​





Galle Fort recent pic​









I was lucky enough to win his recent 1000th post giveway 










Left to Right (These pics don't do any justice for his craftsmanship)

1. Laurel wood

2. Olive wood

3. Cork Oak wood


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow ! them slingshots are exquisite . you are one lucky son of a . . . slingshot . congrats once again !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Such a wonderful post! Always nice to get a little history lesson every now and then! Beautiful Slings!!!!!! And congrats on your 2nd place SOTM Quercusman!!!!!!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice post eYshot! -- Tex


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Great post, beautiful Slingshots!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SO MANY THANKS, my friend!!!!

Your post is awesome :bowdown: I hope you have real fun with those!!!!!

That's why I like these sort of events and trades...I could never do a post like this about me and my slingshots :thumbsup:

I'm really touched with your friendship and kindness, as I'm touched also with all the members who have connected with me on this forum.

Thank you all for participate in my giveaway!!

And thanks e~shot for showing a little bit of my country's culture (and yours)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

By the way, you sent him 3 slingshots?! I didn't even address that in my first post... YOURE A MADMAN!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> By the way, you sent him 3 slingshots?! I didn't even address that in my first post... YOURE A MADMAN!!!!!


"Be an opener of doors for such as come after thee." (Ralph Waldo Emerson)

You too are a very generous MADMAN, my insect friend 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great quote. A most perfect reply kind sir


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for the history lesson, he is an awesome craftsman!


----------

